# Black Warrior FT



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Has there been any word out of Greensboro on the trial that started today? Open info would be especially helpful.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Gwen, I heard the first series was a triple, single retired into flyer station. 250 yd stand out gun, off to the right side of test. Haven't heard how the work is.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Charlotte,

Thanks for the reply. I was just was able to get through to Jimmy Darnell. He said that the first series was getting all kinds of answers. Apparently, if there are big hunts on the first 2 birds, the long bird is picked up. There is a road involved in the long bird and early on, the dogs were crossing the road and kept going. Now, as they square the road, it throws them off but they can recover. He did not think that there was any way that they would make it through the first today.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open stopped at #80. About 30% handled.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

If you all happen to hear anything about the derby, news would be appreciated.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Derby,8 were going to the fourth at about 4:20.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Derby news???
Who the 8 puppies in the 4th??
Go "Lotus"
Sue


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yaahoo,Mark Sehon with Will got Derby second.Made Derby list !!!!!!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Trial updates and photos on http://www.findretrievers.com/news/wordpress/


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Just heard the Amateur 1st series is stand up quad, two long birds, two shorter bird, flyer shot out of order.....no word on difficulty, handles, etc.

kg


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

51 back to Open land blind, sorry, no numbers, too much texting.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone know how dog 76 is doing in the open, thanks Jim


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Open, combo blind, land, water, with poison bird. LB, 450yd, WB, 500 yds with 250 yd entry, crosswind. As best as I can tell from text.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Open, combo blind, land, water, with poison bird. LB, 450yd, WB, 500 yds with 250 yd entry, crosswind. As best as I can tell from text.


Wonder how many pickups they'll have before the dogs get to the water....

kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Am callbacks to land blind

6
8
10
11
15
17
19
20
22
23
24
26
31
35
36
37
38
40
41
42
43
44
45
48
49
50
54
59
60
63
65

31 dogs

kg


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

I'm rooting for 65 in the Am. His handler gave me a nice cigar last night.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Shout out to Bobby Lane and Charlie Moody ! Ali won the Qualifying.Gwen....I know you are proud of that boy!!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Tammy:

Beautiful pictures. The land (and water) looks beautiful.

Thanks,

P


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any Derby placements


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Tammy has the derby and qual placements on her site. Findretrievers.com


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

16 back to last series Open. Again, sorry, no numbers.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Mark Sehon said:


> Tammy has the derby and qual placements on her site. Findretrievers.com


Can someone please post them here? I cannot access that site from my blackberry. Thanks


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Derby
1st Place - #13 L and L’s Cowboy Up handled and owned by Lorne Langevin
2nd Place - #8 Soggy Bottom’s Braveheart owned and handled by Mark Sehon
3rd Place - #11 Fordland’s Gladiator owned and handled by Sam Milton
4th Place - #2 Drakes Bay Pretty Penny owned and handled by Rod Pfaff
RJ - #7 St. Elmo’s Maximillian Mutt owned and handled by Bill Wertz
Jams went to #12 Magic Trick’s Lotus Flower owned by David Aul and #16 Oh Liz Just Charge It owned and handled by Ken Wood
Qual




1st. Bobby Lanes’ “Ali” handled by Charlie Moody.
2nd Place - Huntleigh’s Thats A Winner owned by John Hughes and handled by Greg Lister.

3rd Place - ”Bluegoose’s Passion for Jazz” owned by Russ and Olga Archer handled by Chris Ledford. (Third place and a close finish to second mentioned by the judges)
4th - ”Keeping Kellys Cool” owned and handled by Butch Gregory (the only amateur handler to place in this qualifying).
RJ - “Wynflat’s GPS” owned and handled by Heather Stewart
Jams were awarded to: “Cosmo’s Guns to Glory” owned by Ronald Roberts, “High Marks Black and White” owned by Jeff Amendola and Irene Carr, “Mississippi Midnight IV” owned and handled by Wendell Barton, “Poplar Forest Free Bird” owned by Mabs and Read Holland, “Winterhaven Price of the Fleet” owned by Richard Berry and Eddie Chandler, and “Belle Shain’s High Head Jim MH” owened by Read Holland


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

All i know is that Jimmie Darnell won the Open with Diamond ..... Congrats


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

The Dominator strikes again! Congratulations Jimmie & Debbie!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wonderful ......Jimmie and Debbie !!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Jason E. said:


> All i know is that Jimmie Darnell won the Open with Diamond ..... Congrats


2nd - Diva, O-Tim/Tami Thompson, H - Paul Sletten *(this gives Diva the FC!)*
3rd - Rae, O-Dick/Charlotte Kaiser, H - don't know if it was Dick or Paul
4th - Mark Menzies, don't know which dog.

Congrats to the Kaiser's and the Thompson's and Paul!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats Jimmie, Debbie and Diamond! FC Diva, that sounds nice , the girls rule that Open!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Tim/Tami & Diva & Dick/Charlotte & Rae!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats all around on the colors!

kg


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrattulations to Jimmie the DOMINATOR Darnell!!!

also way to Go Dick and Rae!!!!

Does anyone know the Am results??
________
Toyota Tundra specifications


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Henry, go to findretrievers.com. Tammy posted an articles about the trial with pictures. 
The AM results are there.

Gene


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats out to Jimmy and family!!!!


----------

